
Show HN: dind-machine – liberate docker-machine setups - sefidrodi
https://github.com/siavash9000/dind-machine
======
sefidrodi
hi, I created dind-machine, a simple wrapper for docker-machine, since I love
docker-machine's simplicity but also experienced some drawbacks. It's a pain
sharing your docker-machine setup with others! The configuration files works
only on a specific machine due to the usage of absolute paths. So just sharing
the docker-machine folder ~/.docker does not do the trick. You still need to
adapt your configuration to the new environment. dind-machine simply moves
docker-machine into docker and uses a docker volume for persistence. So you
get both: absolute paths inside the container (/root/.docker) and any path you
wish on the host. Another nice property of this solution: you do not need
install docker-machine locally, you just pull the nukapi/dind-machine docker
image. What do you think about this?

